# Biting Betta!



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

My betta, Doyle, is a biter. Every time I have my hand close to the top of his tank (when I'm feeding him, fixing his filter, etc) he lunges at me and tries to bite me! I was wondering if this is normal behavior for a betta or if hes hungry or something. lol. I feed him 3 pellets every other day and 2 pellets and a blood worm the other days and I let him fast on Saturdays. 

Thanks!

Oh, and I have a cave in his tank and he never goes inside of it.  Is there I way I can make him go in there or is he just not a cave kind of betta?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think he's just bitey.  Every betta's different.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It sounds like it's just his personality. I had a betta that would try to jump out of the tank and bite me any time I got too close to the water. It made me afraid to stick my hand in his tank to do basic maintenance! 

Neither of my current bettas go in their caves, but I still leave the caves in their tanks, just in case they decide to go in at some point. It's all just about the individual fish's personality.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, just his personality. My betta used to bite me if he thought my finger was a pellet xD


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

One of my girls couldn't figure out how to eat when I first got her, so I would press a pellet into the tip of my finger and hold it at the surface for her. Now, whenever my finger enters the water, she's nibbling it within seconds. Maybe your betta thinks that fingers mean food as well.  As for the cave, some fish love 'em and some won't go near them. I don't think there's anything you can do about it.


----------

